# plants gathered in the stanislaus river in central california?



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey I gathered these plants from the local river behind the parent's house. I'm tryin to get a plant ID on them.

Here are some pictures:



















thanks!

nate


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Second one is potamogeton crispus. It is all over B.C and other western areas.

It is not native to North America as far as I know...

Never seen the first one before. On second thought, it could be a willow sapling. The red roots remind me of willow's roots.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first one might be _Ludwigia peploides_. A shot of the crown?


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Tausendblatt said:


> Second one is potamogeton crispus. It is all over B.C and other western areas.
> 
> It is not native to North America as far as I know...
> 
> Never seen the first one before. On second thought, it could be a willow sapling. The red roots remind me of willow's roots.


Same with Seattle, potamogeton actuallu is a weed here.


----------

